# Chili/mac



## LEFSElover (Dec 2, 2007)

teeth are still hurting for certain.
I wondered if when I get home from work, I could combine, chili from a can and a box of mac and cheese, cause it's kind of soft and not real hard to chew.
Do you think it would work if I mixed the two?  I saw a can of Dennison chili with mac/cheese which gave me the idea


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2007)

Why not?  Sounds kinda good to me.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmmm, I like chili. I like mac and cheese from a box (I admit), but I don't know if I'd like both combined. Probably because I don't add cheese to my chili. I eat it straight up, of poured over french fries with onions and cheese added. I always have a couple cans of Chunky Roadhouse chili on hand to pour over FFs for a quick lunch/snack 

Let us know how it works for you if you try it, lefslover. I wonder if it gets the consistancy of a casserole? Do you actually mix them together after cooking, or does one get poured onto the other?


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds good to me - chew softly !


----------



## auntdot (Dec 2, 2007)

Trust me - it works. I love chili mac. Around here it is the kind of food yuo make when you just want something to eat and are too tired to cook.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 2, 2007)

Definitely works.  I have done it about 5 times in the last two months.  I take ground beef, chili powder, and onions and mix them up.  Cook the mac and cheese, combine and have a great meal in a quick amount of time.  I swear by it.


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it sounds good.  Hope your teeth feel better soon!


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 2, 2007)

Chili mac... yum!
Taco mac... yum!
(Taco meat and mac a chee)
Hot Dog mac... yum!

Leftover lemon pepper salmon mac.... double yum!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 30, 2007)

I'd forgotten about this thread.
yes, it worked.
I just made the boxed mix of mac/cheese [I never buy these boxed type things] but do keep a few of them on hand for when the baby's come visit.
Heated up the Dennisons chili con carne, mixed them together and gingerly ate.
I must say, it was really good, not gourmet, duh, but tasted just wonderful.


----------

